# Found 2 in Laporte county Indian



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

searched for hours only found two...at least it started.... copy and post the link to see the photo-


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14007330311/


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

here's the other one....I think it still super early they were both quite small

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14007333992/


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

Oops I meant Indiana not "Indian"


----------



## hickory chick magnet (Jan 2, 2013)

They were found on the edge of the woods near a yard among hickory and poplar in central Laporte county...it's on but starting slow


----------

